# Arowana Operculum Membrane problem



## bong barang (Mar 10, 2015)

Has anyone seen this before?
I have tried to find something on it or pics but found nothing.
i found lots of gill curling and cutting but this is the plate half way back from the gill flap.
Any help is appreciated , Thanks in advance


----------



## Plecopecs (Jan 10, 2017)

Bacterial

Chipped scales indicator.....

The red area is that infection....or the thinning of the gill plate making the gill colour bleed through?

Are you using the coral bits as a water buffer in the filter?

Need more info on your setup/filtration and water parameters

https://www.yihufish.com/fishkeeping-articles/arowana/common-arowana-diseases/


----------



## bong barang (Mar 10, 2015)

Plecopecs said:


> Bacterial
> 
> Chipped scales indicator.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Plecopecs
yes red area infection left worse than right side 
no coral bits in filters was using wood in 150 gallon
Running 2 Fluval FX6
2 heaters temp steady at 82
new 120 [4x2x2]Gallon 3/4 full was in a 150 but sprung a leak
has been in 120 for about 1 month , bare bottom , no tankmates 
a few days ago i did water change and started using Melifix
problem still there no better 
will do water change and change to Jungle Fungas Eliminatoror or Tetraycline ???
You suggestion?
Thanks again


----------

